# [SOLVED] Blad podczas budowania sterownika psb-driver

## kodziek

Witam!

mam karte Intela GMA500 w zwiazku z tym chcialem zbudowac sterowniki psb-driver ale podczas mergowania kmod-psb kompilacja sie niepowodzi.

```

[32;01m*[0m CPV:  x11-drivers/psb-kmod-4.41.1_p10-r1

 [32;01m*[0m REPO: funtoo

 [32;01m*[0m USE:  elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU x86

 [32;01m*[0m Determining the location of the kernel source code

 [32;01m*[0m Found kernel source directory:

 [32;01m*[0m     /usr/src/linux

 [32;01m*[0m Found kernel object directory:

 [32;01m*[0m     /lib/modules/2.6.34-gentoo-r2/build

 [32;01m*[0m Found sources for kernel version:

 [32;01m*[0m     2.6.34-gentoo-r2

 [32;01m*[0m Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

[A[120C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking psb-kmod-4.41.1-10.fc11.src.rpm to /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/psb-kmod-4.41.1_p10-r1/work

>>> Unpacking ./psb-kernel-source_4.41.1.orig.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/psb-kmod-4.41.1_p10-r1/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/psb-kmod-4.41.1_p10-r1/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/psb-kmod-4.41.1_p10-r1/work/psb-kernel-source-4.41.1 ...

 [32;01m*[0m Applying psb-kmd-4.34-current_euid.patch ...

[A[120C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying psb-kernel-source-4.41.1-i2c-intelfb.patch ...

[A[120C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying psb-kmod-4.41.1_irqreturn.patch ...

[A[120C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying psb-kmod-4.41.1_busid.patch ...

[A[120C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying psb-kernel-source-4.41.1-agp_memory.patch ...

[A[120C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying psb-kernel-source-4.41.1-drmpsb.patch ...

[A[120C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/psb-kmod-4.41.1_p10-r1/work/psb-kernel-source-4.41.1 ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/psb-kmod-4.41.1_p10-r1/work/psb-kernel-source-4.41.1 ...

make -j2 --quiet DRM_MODULES=psb 

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/psb-kmod-4.41.1_p10-r1/work/psb-kernel-source-4.41.1/drm_drv.c:477:2: warning: #warning Init pat

In file included from /usr/src/linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r2/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess.h:571,

                 from include/linux/uaccess.h:5,

                 from include/linux/highmem.h:6,

                 from include/linux/pagemap.h:10,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/psb-kmod-4.41.1_p10-r1/work/psb-kernel-source-4.41.1/drmP.h:56,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/psb-kmod-4.41.1_p10-r1/work/psb-kernel-source-4.41.1/drm_drv.c:48:

In function ‘copy_from_user’,

    inlined from ‘drm_unlocked_ioctl’ at /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/psb-kmod-4.41.1_p10-r1/work/psb-kernel-source-4.41.1/drm_drv.c:651:

/usr/src/linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r2/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess_32.h:212: warning: call to ‘copy_from_user_overflow’ declared with attribute warning: copy_from_user() buffer size is not provably correct

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/psb-kmod-4.41.1_p10-r1/work/psb-kernel-source-4.41.1/drm_memory.c: In function ‘agp_remap’:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/psb-kmod-4.41.1_p10-r1/work/psb-kernel-source-4.41.1/drm_memory.c:267: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/psb-kmod-4.41.1_p10-r1/work/psb-kernel-source-4.41.1/drm_proc.c: In function ‘drm__vma_info’:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/psb-kmod-4.41.1_p10-r1/work/psb-kernel-source-4.41.1/drm_proc.c:595: warning: format ‘%08lx’ expects type ‘long unsigned int’, but argument 5 has type ‘phys_addr_t’

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/psb-kmod-4.41.1_p10-r1/work/psb-kernel-source-4.41.1/drm_vm.c:54:2: warning: #warning using pat

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/psb-kmod-4.41.1_p10-r1/work/psb-kernel-source-4.41.1/drm_sysfs.c:68: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/psb-kmod-4.41.1_p10-r1/work/psb-kernel-source-4.41.1/drm_agpsupport.c: In function ‘drm_agp_populate’:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/psb-kmod-4.41.1_p10-r1/work/psb-kernel-source-4.41.1/drm_agpsupport.c:527: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/psb-kmod-4.41.1_p10-r1/work/psb-kernel-source-4.41.1/drm_bo_move.c:429:2: warning: #warning using pat

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/psb-kmod-4.41.1_p10-r1/work/psb-kernel-source-4.41.1/drm_crtc.c: In function ‘drm_mode_attachmode_crtc’:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/psb-kmod-4.41.1_p10-r1/work/psb-kernel-source-4.41.1/drm_crtc.c:1814: warning: control reaches end of non-void function

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/psb-kmod-4.41.1_p10-r1/work/psb-kernel-source-4.41.1/psb_drv.c:117:2: warning: #warning Init pat

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/psb-kmod-4.41.1_p10-r1/work/psb-kernel-source-4.41.1/psb_drv.c:396:2: warning: #warning Init pat

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/psb-kmod-4.41.1_p10-r1/work/psb-kernel-source-4.41.1/psb_drv.c:680:2: warning: #warning Init pat

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/psb-kmod-4.41.1_p10-r1/work/psb-kernel-source-4.41.1/psb_drv.c:799:2: warning: #warning Init pat

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/psb-kmod-4.41.1_p10-r1/work/psb-kernel-source-4.41.1/psb_sgx.c: In function ‘psb_cmdbuf_2d’:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/psb-kmod-4.41.1_p10-r1/work/psb-kernel-source-4.41.1/psb_sgx.c:945: warning: passing argument 2 of ‘clear_bit’ from incompatible pointer type

/usr/src/linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r2/arch/x86/include/asm/bitops.h:98: note: expected ‘volatile long unsigned int *’ but argument is of type ‘int *’

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/psb-kmod-4.41.1_p10-r1/work/psb-kernel-source-4.41.1/psb_sgx.c:949: warning: passing argument 2 of ‘constant_test_bit’ from incompatible pointer type

/usr/src/linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r2/arch/x86/include/asm/bitops.h:309: note: expected ‘const volatile long unsigned int *’ but argument is of type ‘int *’

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/psb-kmod-4.41.1_p10-r1/work/psb-kernel-source-4.41.1/psb_sgx.c:949: warning: passing argument 2 of ‘variable_test_bit’ from incompatible pointer type

/usr/src/linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r2/arch/x86/include/asm/bitops.h:315: note: expected ‘const volatile long unsigned int *’ but argument is of type ‘int *’

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/psb-kmod-4.41.1_p10-r1/work/psb-kernel-source-4.41.1/psb_irq.c: In function ‘psb_vdc_interrupt’:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/psb-kmod-4.41.1_p10-r1/work/psb-kernel-source-4.41.1/psb_irq.c:86: warning: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/psb-kmod-4.41.1_p10-r1/work/psb-kernel-source-4.41.1/psb_irq.c:59: warning: unused variable ‘trigger_2d_blit’

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/psb-kmod-4.41.1_p10-r1/work/psb-kernel-source-4.41.1/psb_irq.c:58: warning: unused variable ‘pipe_b_on’

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/psb-kmod-4.41.1_p10-r1/work/psb-kernel-source-4.41.1/psb_irq.c:57: warning: unused variable ‘pipe_a_on’

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/psb-kmod-4.41.1_p10-r1/work/psb-kernel-source-4.41.1/psb_irq.c:56: warning: unused variable ‘vsync_b’

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/psb-kmod-4.41.1_p10-r1/work/psb-kernel-source-4.41.1/psb_irq.c:55: warning: unused variable ‘vsync_a’

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/psb-kmod-4.41.1_p10-r1/work/psb-kernel-source-4.41.1/psb_irq.c: In function ‘psb_irq_handler’:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/psb-kmod-4.41.1_p10-r1/work/psb-kernel-source-4.41.1/psb_irq.c:202: warning: passing argument 2 of ‘psb_blit_2d_reg_write’ from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/psb-kmod-4.41.1_p10-r1/work/psb-kernel-source-4.41.1/psb_detear.h:45: note: expected ‘uint32_t *’ but argument is of type ‘unsigned char *’

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/psb-kmod-4.41.1_p10-r1/work/psb-kernel-source-4.41.1/psb_irq.c:204: warning: passing argument 2 of ‘set_bit’ from incompatible pointer type

/usr/src/linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r2/arch/x86/include/asm/bitops.h:60: note: expected ‘volatile long unsigned int *’ but argument is of type ‘int *’

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/psb-kmod-4.41.1_p10-r1/work/psb-kernel-source-4.41.1/psb_irq.c: In function ‘psb_irq_postinstall’:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/psb-kmod-4.41.1_p10-r1/work/psb-kernel-source-4.41.1/psb_irq.c:303: warning: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/psb-kmod-4.41.1_p10-r1/work/psb-kernel-source-4.41.1/psb_irq.c: At top level:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/psb-kmod-4.41.1_p10-r1/work/psb-kernel-source-4.41.1/psb_irq.c:39: warning: ‘psb_hotplug_irqhandler’ defined but not used

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/psb-kmod-4.41.1_p10-r1/work/psb-kernel-source-4.41.1/psb_setup.c:14:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/psb-kmod-4.41.1_p10-r1/work/psb-kernel-source-4.41.1/intel_lvds.c: In function ‘intel_lvds_init’:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/psb-kmod-4.41.1_p10-r1/work/psb-kernel-source-4.41.1/intel_lvds.c:804: error: too few arguments to function ‘backlight_device_register’

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/psb-kmod-4.41.1_p10-r1/work/psb-kernel-source-4.41.1/psb_setup.c:15:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/psb-kmod-4.41.1_p10-r1/work/psb-kernel-source-4.41.1/intel_sdvo.c: In function ‘intel_sdvo_detect’:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/psb-kmod-4.41.1_p10-r1/work/psb-kernel-source-4.41.1/intel_sdvo.c:3443: warning: unused variable ‘dev’

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/psb-kmod-4.41.1_p10-r1/work/psb-kernel-source-4.41.1/intel_sdvo.c: In function ‘intel_sdvo_init’:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/psb-kmod-4.41.1_p10-r1/work/psb-kernel-source-4.41.1/intel_sdvo.c:3838: warning: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/psb-kmod-4.41.1_p10-r1/work/psb-kernel-source-4.41.1/psb_setup.c:16:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/psb-kmod-4.41.1_p10-r1/work/psb-kernel-source-4.41.1/intel_display.c: In function ‘intel_crtc_mode_restore’:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/psb-kmod-4.41.1_p10-r1/work/psb-kernel-source-4.41.1/intel_display.c:710: warning: unused variable ‘ok’

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/psb-kmod-4.41.1_p10-r1/work/psb-kernel-source-4.41.1/intel_display.c:695: warning: unused variable ‘dpll_md_reg’

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/psb-kmod-4.41.1_p10-r1/work/psb-kernel-source-4.41.1/intel_display.c: In function ‘intel_crtc_mode_save’:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/psb-kmod-4.41.1_p10-r1/work/psb-kernel-source-4.41.1/intel_display.c:830: warning: unused variable ‘ok’

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/psb-kmod-4.41.1_p10-r1/work/psb-kernel-source-4.41.1/psb_setup.o] Błąd 1

make[2]: *** Oczekiwanie na niezakończone zadania....

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/psb-kmod-4.41.1_p10-r1/work/psb-kernel-source-4.41.1] Błąd 2

make: *** [modules] Błąd 2

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: x11-drivers/psb-kmod-4.41.1_p10-r1 failed:

 [31;01m*[0m   (no error message)

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m     ebuild.sh, line  47:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 3550:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m       LINUXDIR=/usr/src/linux emake DRM_MODULES=psb || die

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-drivers/psb-kmod-4.41.1_p10-r1',

 [31;01m*[0m the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-drivers/psb-kmod-4.41.1_p10-r1'.

 [31;01m*[0m The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/psb-kmod-4.41.1_p10-r1/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/psb-kmod-4.41.1_p10-r1/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/psb-kmod-4.41.1_p10-r1/work/psb-kernel-source-4.41.1'

```

Ma ktos jakis pomysl na to? bo mnie to nic nie mowiLast edited by kodziek on Fri Aug 06, 2010 5:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## joi_

 *kodziek wrote:*   

> Witam!
> 
> mam karte Intela GMA500 w zwiazku z tym chcialem zbudowac sterowniki psb-driver ale podczas mergowania kmod-psb kompilacja sie niepowodzi.
> 
> (...)
> ...

 

wrzuć w google "poulsbo linux" i poczytaj jak Intel spieprzył sprawę ze sterownikami

zaoszczędzisz mnóstwo czasu i nerwów sprzedając ten złom...

----------

## kodziek

A jednak nie do konca masz racje.

Prawda - zajelo mi to 3 dni pocenia sie, ale dziala.

W miedzyczasie musialem strawic troche niemieckiego i wypiescic kernela, ale dziala.

http://thexception.net/home?i=4 - tutaj konfig kernela i xorg.conf

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Asus_Eee_T91 - tutaj ogolna konfiguracja sprzetu

I jeszcze gdzies na buzilli jest o instalacji xservera 1.6.5-r1, poniewaz trzeba troche pomaskowac zeby dzialalo. Jutro podkleje jeszcze package.mask

Takze milego uzywania GMA500!

----------

